# استفسار موتور مياه كالبيدا



## ahmed_atoon (11 يناير 2014)

عندي موتور مياه كالبيدا 1.5 حصان
كان واصل عليه البالونه ومفتاح الضغط فى صوره رقم 1
شلتهم وركبت عليه اوتوماتيك بس فى صوره 2
مفتاح الضغط لما كان راكب كنت بلف صاموله المسمار الطويل والمسمار القصير لضبط الضغط

هل في الاوتوماتيك ينفع اضبط الموضوع ده ولا لأ علشان مش لاقي اي حاجه اضبط بيها ضغط

والمشكله عندي دلوقتي بعد التغيير 
المياه بتقعد تقريبا 40 ثانيه عقبال ما الموتور يشتغل 
المياه مابقتش توصل للدور الرابع الا بعد تشغيل المياه باي دور تحت من الاول للثالث مثلاً علشان المياه تطلع الرابع 
والمشكلتين دول ماكانوش موجودين فى الاول


----------



## أبوعبدالله (18 يناير 2014)

المشكلة في ضبط الحد الادنى


----------



## ahmed2007star (18 يناير 2014)

أخي العزيز المشكلة عندك في ضبط قيم تشغيل الموتور وفصلة وتحديد ضغط التشغيل وضغط الفصل والتوصيل 
انت تحتاج لوجود مياه بالدور الرابع وتحت ضغط مناسب لاتمام الاعمال الحياتية الخاصة بك لذا في جهاز التحكم في الضغط عندك (Automatic controller) الخاص بالموتور صامولة تحديد الضغط قم بلفها في اتجاه زيادة الضغط حتي تصل لقيم الضغط المطلوبة للعمل عندك في الدور الرابع وبقيم مناسبة بحيث تكون المياه بكميات وضغط مناسب وعند الوصول لهذه القيم اعمل لوك للصامولة واغلق غطاء جهاز التحكم وبهذا تكون وصلت المياه للدور الرابع وربنا ييسر للك


----------



## ahmed_atoon (20 يناير 2014)

ahmed2007star قال:


> أخي العزيز المشكلة عندك في ضبط قيم تشغيل الموتور وفصلة وتحديد ضغط التشغيل وضغط الفصل والتوصيل
> انت تحتاج لوجود مياه بالدور الرابع وتحت ضغط مناسب لاتمام الاعمال الحياتية الخاصة بك لذا في جهاز التحكم في الضغط عندك (Automatic controller) الخاص بالموتور صامولة تحديد الضغط قم بلفها في اتجاه زيادة الضغط حتي تصل لقيم الضغط المطلوبة للعمل عندك في الدور الرابع وبقيم مناسبة بحيث تكون المياه بكميات وضغط مناسب وعند الوصول لهذه القيم اعمل لوك للصامولة واغلق غطاء جهاز التحكم وبهذا تكون وصلت المياه للدور الرابع وربنا ييسر للك



شكرا اخي العزيز 
حاليا الموجود ع الموتور الاوتوماتيك الموجود بالمرفقات
ممكن تقولي انه صاموله بالضبط فيه علشان لما بفك الوش مافيش الا مكان الاربع مسامير اللى بركب عليهم سلوك الكهرباء والموتور


----------



## أبوعبدالله (20 يناير 2014)

أخي الفاضل بعد ما تفك الغطاء الازرق هتلاقي زي راس مسمار عدل وجنبها اتجاه موجب وسالب كما بالصورة في المشاركة التالية

​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (20 يناير 2014)




----------



## ahmed_atoon (27 يناير 2014)

تسلم اخي العزيز
تم الحل الحمدلله


----------



## رضا الكشكي (9 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خيراٌ


----------

